# You want lower gas prices?



## notrich (Jul 20, 2013)

The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7WAuRGHRXE]Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55 (Live, 2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec (Jul 20, 2013)

notrich said:


> The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.



Might help some. It will certainly reduce demand.

But as we've seen often in the past reducing demand and increasing supply in the USA does not necessarily reduce prices.


Petroleum product pricing is set by  world markets more than local ones.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 20, 2013)

I want cheaper groceries, yet 39 million acres of farmground are dedicated to growing ethanol-destined corn. And agriculture consistently exports hundreds of millions of tons of grains each year.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2013)

It was a simple solution like most of everything else during a simple (Carter) administration. Maybe it was Amy's idea. The US DOT later determined that the fuel savings was negligible,1% to .05%. Did you ever get behind a semi traveling at around 70 and it gets to a long upgrade. You get stuck behind it. Imagine every truck doing 55. You would be on the road twice as long and using more gas being stuck in traffic jams due to slow drivers. There would have to be more police presence (using more gas) taking away from more important duties.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 20, 2013)

whitehall said:


> It was a simple solution like most of everything else during a simple (Carter) administration. Maybe it was Amy's idea. The US DOT later determined that the fuel savings was negligible,1% to .05%. Did you ever get behind a semi traveling at around 70 and it gets to a long upgrade. You get stuck behind it. Imagine every truck doing 55. You would be on the road twice as long and using more gas being stuck in traffic jams due to slow drivers. There would have to be more police presence (using more gas) taking away from more important duties.




That would have been Nixon's idea, not Carter's.


----------



## RGR (Jul 20, 2013)

notrich said:


> The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.



Lower gas prices aren't something I can make happen myself. Paying LESS for gasoline is something I can. I pay far less for gas now than I did just a year or two ago, regardless of price.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 20, 2013)

If they lower the speed limit, they should raise the DUI limit.


----------



## Stashman (Jul 20, 2013)

*Here is a really simple way to save gas. The next time you fill up use 1 ounce of finger nail polish remover(Acetone) to every 10 gallons of gas. To measure the acetone correctly just fill up a shot glass with it. Doing this is like adding and extra quarter tank of gas to each fill up. This really only works on vehicles from 1995 and newer. I've been doing this for years now, and have saved a small fortune.*


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 20, 2013)

notrich said:


> The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.


Sounds legit.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 20, 2013)

Stashman said:


> *Here is a really simple way to save gas. The next time you fill up use 1 ounce of finger nail polish remover(Acetone) to every 10 gallons of gas. To measure the acetone correctly just fill up a shot glass with it. Doing this is like adding and extra quarter tank of gas to each fill up. This really only works on vehicles from 1995 and newer. I've been doing this for years now, and have saved a small fortune.*








ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR VULCAN MIND?!​


----------



## FactFinder (Jul 20, 2013)

*You want lower gas prices? *''

Choke the Wall Street manipulators and Obama's alternative fuel advocates.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It was a simple solution like most of everything else during a simple (Carter) administration. Maybe it was Amy's idea. The US DOT later determined that the fuel savings was negligible,1% to .05%. Did you ever get behind a semi traveling at around 70 and it gets to a long upgrade. You get stuck behind it. Imagine every truck doing 55. You would be on the road twice as long and using more gas being stuck in traffic jams due to slow drivers. There would have to be more police presence (using more gas) taking away from more important duties.
> ...



I stand corrected.  Lest we forget, the first two oil crisis situations happened because of America's relationship with Israel during the "six day war" and it's aftermath. Nixon signed the democrat majority "highway emergency bill" into law the year he resigned (1974). The last energy crisis that really impacted gas prices happened during the Carter administration during the Iranian hostage crisis. Democrats still didn't get the hint and insisted that the US continue to rely on the Mid East for oil. Double nickle didn't work then and it especially won't work now. Why do lefties continue to go backwards?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 23, 2013)

If you want lower gas prices make commodities traders take delivery of their commodity.

FYI: We've never had an oil crisis, we've had engineered profiteering.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 23, 2013)

If you want lower gas prices cut the number of state mandated blends that tie up refineries.

" " " " " " ..... cut the ethanol mandates back to a place where they can be met. And without raising the price of the world's food.. 

" " " " " ...... shift a portion of the gas taxes over to folks charging their EVs at home without paying ANY road taxes.

Plenty of stuff that could be done..


----------



## RGR (Jul 23, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> I
> " " " " " ...... shift a portion of the gas taxes over to folks charging their EVs at home without paying ANY road taxes.
> 
> Plenty of stuff that could be done..



No! One of the great beauties of EVs is the idiot politicians incentivizing our EVs and that includes not requiring us to pay road taxes built into our fuel costs!! Let the monster truck morons and econo box fools sending their money to foreign powers bear the cost of their folly, leave us EV drivers who are just doing as requested of us (saving the world!) be!


----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2013)

notrich said:


> The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.



Are you brain dead?

Modern vehicles are at the point where they operate most efficiently at high rpm, so speed has little effect on their fuel consumption.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

notrich said:


> The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.



Stupidity lives....

You voted for Obama, dincha?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

whitehall said:


> I stand corrected.  Lest we forget, the first two oil crisis situations happened because of America's relationship with Israel during the "six day war" and it's aftermath. Nixon signed the democrat majority "highway emergency bill" into law the year he resigned (1974). The last energy crisis that really impacted gas prices happened during the Carter administration during the Iranian hostage crisis. Democrats still didn't get the hint and insisted that the US continue to rely on the Mid East for oil. Double nickle didn't work then and it especially won't work now. Why do lefties continue to go backwards?



They go backwards because leftists believe, including Obama, that 1917 represents the pinnacle of human achievement. The American left seeks to go "FORWARD" to 1917 Moscow.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 23, 2013)

longknife said:


> notrich said:
> 
> 
> > The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.
> ...



Oh my. So you are totally ignorant of basic physics. Too bad.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected.  Lest we forget, the first two oil crisis situations happened because of America's relationship with Israel during the "six day war" and it's aftermath. Nixon signed the democrat majority "highway emergency bill" into law the year he resigned (1974). The last energy crisis that really impacted gas prices happened during the Carter administration during the Iranian hostage crisis. Democrats still didn't get the hint and insisted that the US continue to rely on the Mid East for oil. Double nickle didn't work then and it especially won't work now. Why do lefties continue to go backwards?
> ...



LOL. When you are too fucking dumb to discuss the subject with even an iota of intellect, yell Commie! Who would want to censor you, asshole? You are the perfect posterchild for the intellectual level of the modern "Conservative".


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 23, 2013)

We will soon enough have cheaper gasoline, when crude prices fall. 
They'll fall... then they'll rise... then they'll fall...

I've seen too many boom-bust cycles in my lifetime to think otherwise.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> We will soon enough have cheaper gasoline, when crude prices fall.
> They'll fall... then they'll rise... then they'll fall...
> 
> I've seen too many boom-bust cycles in my lifetime to think otherwise.



Make commodities traders take delivery of their commodity.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 26, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> If you want lower gas prices cut the number of state mandated blends that tie up refineries.
> 
> " " " " " " ..... cut the ethanol mandates back to a place where they can be met. And without raising the price of the world's food..
> 
> ...



How do blends 'tie up' refineries? Refineries are 100% automated.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 27, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > notrich said:
> ...



Didn't you hear?  "Wind resistance" is a hoax invented by Al Gore.


----------



## PhillyGuard (Jul 28, 2013)

Another way to lower gas prices:  Stop the idiotic sanctions on Iran, which artificially decreases our supply of oil and thus raises the price.   Meanwhile, they have the opposite effect on competing countries that don't participate in the sanctions:  China gets to buy Iranian oil at cheaper prices because the demand for it was artificially reduced by sanctions.


----------



## RGR (Jul 28, 2013)

PhillyGuard said:


> Another way to lower gas prices:  Stop the idiotic sanctions on Iran, which artificially decreases our supply of oil and thus raises the price.



Not necessarily. Let Iran pump double what they are now, and they can choose to NOT pump it, thereby raising the price even higher, just so screw the rest of us. Myself, I recommend not being dependent on global oil prices, it is really the only way to pay less.



			
				PhillyGuard said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, they have the opposite effect on competing countries that don't participate in the sanctions:  China gets to buy Iranian oil at cheaper prices because the demand for it was artificially reduced by sanctions.



Cool. Let them be more dependent on crude. We need higher prices so that we will be less dependent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 29, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Oh my. So you are totally ignorant of basic physics. Too bad.



Which affects a moving vehicle more, wind resistance, or tire friction? At what speed is tire friction greatest?

Is wind resistance linear?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 29, 2013)

> You want lower gas prices?



Rather than just getting out more band aids, how about we try needing less?

Its time we moved into the 21st century and anyway, except for the _MUSLIN_ the rw's worship on fux, the less oil we need/use, the less power over us the middle east has.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 29, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Here is a really simple way to save gas. The next time you fill up use 1 ounce of finger nail polish remover(Acetone) to every 10 gallons of gas. To measure the acetone correctly just fill up a shot glass with it. Doing this is like adding and extra quarter tank of gas to each fill up. This really only works on vehicles from 1995 and newer. I've been doing this for years now, and have saved a small fortune.*
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Best-Cleaning-Supply-Acetone-gallon/dp/B0033HIWZM]Amazon.com: Acetone - 5 gallon pail: Home & Kitchen[/ame]

Acetone costs 16 bucks a gallon on Amazon

Gasoline costs 3.79

You do the math.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



Whoa Nellie.  That's not a fair comparison.  When you dip acetone you're using a *thimblefull*, not straight.   No way.  It's a catalyst, not a fuel.  And you'd have to own a fleet to make use of a whole gallon.

For those that do want to experiment: make sure it's pure acetone (you can get that at a beauty shop like the Sally's Beauty Supply chain).  Also acetone will eat paint like candy, so it has to be done very carefully, ideally mixed outside the tank in a proper container, etc.  There's also a fuel additive product (by Lucas I believe) that has acetone as one of its ingredients.

I'm not going to wax eloquent on this-- I tried it once or twice.  Did my gas mileage spike up?  Oh yeah, from the 40s to over 50 mpg.  Is that enough to base a conclusion?  Of course not.  I didn't keep doing it.


----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



check out Gas Saver: 100% Acetone as a Fuel Additive - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 29, 2013)

Drill, drill, drill!!!

Then allow electric cars to be sold too

A free market with plenty of supply is the answer


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 29, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Drill, drill, drill!!!
> 
> Then allow electric cars to be sold too
> 
> A free market with plenty of supply is the answer



Make commodities traders take delivery of their product.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Drill, drill, drill!!!
> 
> Then allow electric cars to be sold too
> 
> A free market with plenty of supply is the answer



Three problems with this facile junk food approach:

1- we the people don't drill and the government doesn't drill.  _Oil companies_ drill, and they work for their shareholders, not for their country.  You can't force them to drill unless you nationalize them.  And when they do drill, see #3.

2 - Electric cars are already allowed.

3 - "Free market" and "supply and demand" isn't so simple with oil.  It's traded on an international market steered in part by a cartel (OPEC) and mitigated by speculation (see previous post from Onepercenter).  As it is, more supply does not necessarily mean lower prices, nor is the reverse true.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Drill, drill, drill!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A free market with plenty of supply is the answer



The free market is a well-financed fantasy.  The only market forces are concentrations of power.  OPEC is the reason we aren't paying 12 cents a gallon for gasoline, which is all it's worth.  Our government-owning oil companies piggyback on the jihadis' price-gouging, so that determines our foreign policy.  If we had patriots instead of plutocrats in charge, they would form a coalition of all the major powers and confiscate Musliim oil.  That would not only bankrupt the jihad, it would also bring prosperity to the countries that deserve it.  Enviros would be outraged at the increase in consumption that penny oil would cause, but that reveals what side they are really on despite their manufactured public image.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The free market is a well-financed fantasy.  The only market forces are concentrations of power.  OPEC is the reason we aren't paying 12 cents a gallon for gasoline, which is all it's worth.  Our government-owning oil companies piggyback on the jihadis' price-gouging, so that determines our foreign policy.  If we had patriots instead of plutocrats in charge, they would form a coalition of all the major powers and confiscate Musliim oil.  That would not only bankrupt the jihad, it would also bring prosperity to the countries that deserve it.  Enviros would be outraged at the increase in consumption that penny oil would cause, but that reveals what side they are really on despite their manufactured public image.



Are you planning to return to school, and give 3rd grade one more try?


----------



## RGR (Aug 15, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Drill, drill, drill!!!
> ...



Normally I don't get involved in financial arguments, but even I must say, this is one of the stupidest fucking things I've heard in awhile.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my. So you are totally ignorant of basic physics. Too bad.
> ...



Drag Forces in Formulas


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



ROFL

Nice way to drive a stake through your own heart, sparky...


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 16, 2013)

At approximately 12 km/h rolling and air resistance have equivalent magnitude. At higher velocities air resistance dominates quite strongly. 

That is for bicycles. While a bicycle has more resistance (Cd) than a car, the curve is about the same.


Aerodynamic Drag - The Physics Hypertextbook


In some situations, however, this may not be entirely correct. Drag is a complex phenomena. It cannot always be described with equations that are simple. My first guess would always be that drag is proportional to the square of speed since I understand and like the derviation I've presented, but I would not be surprised if (over some range of values) drag and speed were found to be directly proportional, proportional to some power besides 2, or related by some polynomial. Welcome to the world of empirical modeling &#8212; where relationships are determined by actual physical experiments rather than an ideology of pure theory. More on this subject later in this section.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 16, 2013)

RGR said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That's what you've been programmed to say.  For reasons I'm forbidden by the Mods from discussing, you let your mind become lamed, tamed, and trained to repeat what the ruling class tells you to say.  You've become an Internet virus.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 16, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> At approximately 12 km/h rolling and air resistance have equivalent magnitude. At higher velocities air resistance dominates quite strongly.
> 
> That is for bicycles. While a bicycle has more resistance (Cd) than a car, the curve is about the same.
> 
> ...




What drags on light?  We've been intimidated into not asking, "Why isn't it faster than 186,000 miles a second, O Omniscient Professor?"
 C^2 proves it can be 6 lightyears a second without drag.
We've also been dumbed down into using _phenomena_ as a singular.


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 16, 2013)

notrich said:


> The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.



Spoken like a true central planner.  Pass.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 16, 2013)

Considering crude is over $100/barrel, gasoline is a bargain.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Aug 16, 2013)

Refinement is a major contributor to price at the pump. Don't let anybody tell you differently. Prices at the pump are currently going down, and during a time of year where prices traditionally spike. The reason? ExxonMobile recently returning to major production after a maintenance shutdown.

Sharp drop in gasoline prices is due to refinery activity, experts say


----------



## RGR (Aug 16, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> > Normally I don't get involved in financial arguments, but even I must say, this is one of the stupidest fucking things I've heard in awhile.
> ...



So 35+ years as an oil and gas professional knowing, doing the AFE's and then exploring for, drilling, completing, producing and distributing Penn grade crude has programmed me to know that it requires an absolute fucking idiot to think those costs are $0.12/GAL?

I revise my prior statement. Not only was your original statement the fucking stupidest thing I've ever heard, you might be the stupidest fucking person I've ever met for not having learned between the time you wrote it, and now when apparently you choose to defend it, that it was the stupidest fucking statement ever made.



			
				PrometheousBound said:
			
		

> For reasons I'm forbidden by the Mods from discussing, you let your mind become lamed, tamed, and trained to repeat what the ruling class tells you to say.  You've become an Internet virus.



I see.  Thank you for verifying my previously stated position.


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 16, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Make commodities traders take delivery of their product.



Really dumb idea.  Commodities markets bring stability to prices, allowing entities that utilize those commodities to plan more confidently by avoiding potentially devastating price swings...thereby increasing the likelihood that investments will be made, which translates into more jobs, economic growth, etc.

When market prices rise, the ignorant are quick to blame commodities traders, yet we hear no praise for those traders when market prices fall.  Get thee to a book on economics 101!


----------



## Snouter (Aug 17, 2013)

The gorilla or elephant or whatever is the zionist regime.  Being shackled to that conspiratorial madhouse is the reason why the price is higher than it should be.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 17, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> notrich said:
> 
> 
> > The simplest way would be to take the National Speed Limit back to 55 mph.
> ...



Just the opposite of what you've been programmed to GIGO.  Woodrow Wilson (who was just the opposite of what  Glenn "Biff" Beck calls him) said that the invention of the automobile would make working Americans socialist.   The ruling class accurately believed that the workers lacked pride and personal power.  Our modern controllers realized that being able to drive at high speeds was making real Americans feel too much strength.


----------



## RGR (Aug 17, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The ruling class accurately believed that the workers lacked pride and personal power.  Our modern controllers realized that being able to drive at high speeds was making real Americans feel too much strength.



So they forced GM to make the 2014 Corvette slower? Please, continue writing, while there are many of the internet worthy of derision for being silly, you are just leaping and bounding ahead of them.

Here is how our modern controllers feel about Americans driving at high speeds, they decided GM should sell these to anyone who might want one.


----------



## DennieCyper (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah I agree better we control the speed to 55 mph.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 11, 2013)

DennieCyper said:


> Yeah I agree better we control the speed to 55 mph.



Ah yes, more central planning.  Ideas so good, they have to be mandatory.   

Pass.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes I want lower gas prices here's why:

1.  The supply is quite vast and so is over priced.
2.  Gas prices are largely a hidden tax.  Sales tax should be the only tax.
3.  The price is artifically high due to restricted refinement.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 13, 2013)

saveliberty said:


> Yes I want lower gas prices here's why:
> 
> 1.  The supply is quite vast and so is over priced.
> 2.  Gas prices are largely a hidden tax.  Sales tax should be the only tax.
> 3.  The price is artifically high due to restricted refinement.


----------

